# Cleaning out my Warhammer closet....



## alonekissofavamp (Jun 11, 2011)

I have for sale or trade 2000+ points of empire minis. Most are bare plastic from the old "Battle Masters" game by Games workshop. In total I have:

4 complete cannons
1 bottom half of cannon(just right for a mortar conversion)
10 cannon crew(2 were poorly painted and 3 have minor damage)
30 Halberdiers(4 with broken weapons, 2 of them included)
36 Crossbowmen
49 Longbowmen
10 Knights with heavy war-horses
26 Knights with "Brettonian" style horses
Also I have (no idea if they're GW or what...)
6 empire-esque figures
2 with glaives
2 with swords
2 with halberds
1 8th edition hardcover rulebook
1 Dwarfs army book
1 Orc and Goblin army book
1 Vampire Counts army book
1 High Elves army book
1 Tomb Kings army book
1 Lizardmen army book
All army books but the O&G and Tomb Kings are current (I believe)...

I'll ship just about anywhere, and have paypal. Also am always looking for fun trades, hit me up and let me know if you're interested...


----------

